# Check your clamps!!!!



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

At eye level, I spot an odd thing…
.
someone has made a home in my clamp…
.








.
an invader of frog proportions…
.








.
he's reluctant to leave…
.








.








.
tells me he has a project to complete…
.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

its waiting for a kiss Al! Its really a fairy tale princess.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

yes, i shall get a frog to kiss my pile of wood and see if i get what you did..very funny al..


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

lolol
.
I turned on the sprinklers and he took off. Better than a hot shop How he got up there, I'll never know. I would have been heartbroken if I squeezed him.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Check for pods!


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

Cool stuff.His project is pretty nice.

Atleast it wasnt a snake dangling in your face- happened.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

haha thats awesome….u should let him hang out in the shop


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Mark, if it wasn't so hot in my shop, I'd make him an aquarium


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Kiss the frog. He will probably become a tool sales genie bringing you a new table saw!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

now Jim is talking my kind of fairytale


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Amazing! Probably would have scared the crap out of me…


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Looks like a toad…

Did you squeeze anything out of him regarding design or construction of the project?


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Very cool of you to take the time to urge him to move on.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

That is unique… but I have a better one. I have several pet roaches that have taken up residence in my shop and unfortunately I can not get them to leave.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Hahaha, I also have toads around the shop at the parents' place, I put one out the wood pile the other night


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

WARNING ! Tastey yummyness WARNING!









LOL wife just brought me these 3.2 are already gone.A little on the gamey side for being so small,must be the drought.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

That's just bonkers!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*You should not be surprised after all with all the planes you have there should be an abundance of frogs in you shop!*


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I had a lot of toads in my shop this summer. I found them nesting behind my scrap bins and lumber rack but I gotta say I never found one in any of my clamps or tools.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah, Oldnovice, that is what I was thinking. The frog just wanted to meet all the other frongs in the shop.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

I noticed a humming bird on a fuscia a few years ago at 20 degrees and when I tried to get him he flew off. The next night he was there again and was just holding on to the branch like frozen. Not knowing better I gently held it while cutting the branch and took it inside my shop. I made some sugar water and held it to his beak and he sampled some and then more then spread his wings for a few seconds and buzzed around the shop for hours. The whole time from the time I took him in to the time he flew, about 3 minutes he was in my left hand while I was able to take some pic's. Sure wish I made a movie!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

In this vein of *animals in the shop*, my shop is in my garage … actually, the garage is my shop! There are a lot of cats in our neighborhood and they apparently have decided that sawdust is good litter. One day I turned on my saw, I had previously set it up for a cut, and surprised the neighborhood gray cat so much that he ran out, from under the saw, without finishing his job and with another small brown tail below the large fluffy gray tail.

Needless to say I could not finish what I was going to do as I was laughing too hard! That cat still comes around but I haven't seen it near the saw.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I had just painted a dresser and left it drying in the shop, with the garage door open to let out the smell. When I went back to it a few hours later, there was all cat paw prints and black and white fur on the inside of the cupboard base. 
Mr Tibbles must have gone home with a "Wheatgrass" coloured tummy.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Critters will always be critters and they all have their own lives to live.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Hum a Frog huh?


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Our frogs are green, rather small and numerous, and eat a lot of insects which is lovely, but they love to hang on window and door glass and eat bugs attracted to the room light…oh and they also leave little turds on the windows and french door glass ! I have more lizards taking up residence in the shop though ! they are fast enough to avoid the loud machines and are also great insect eaters !


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Any animal is welcome on my property. I even invite my Mother in Law on occasion, lol (not married, but it was too easy to pass up). I've got a nice deer plot, but there will be no hunting on my property; what happens when they leave is up to them. I've got a "turtle sancturary" up near the forest line; it stays wet but I've got a rain barrel to flood it and some good sunning rocks. When my leg heals (broke in June), I'll head up there and take some pictures.
.
I'm a cold hearted SOB but I love me some critters.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Does that include snakes too?


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Would have been perfect if you found the frog in a handplane. I found a stray cat sleeping in the garbage can in my garage a couple of years ago. He ran off when I woke him, but now he lives with us and earns his keep. I don't think a frog would would make a good mouser, though.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sometimes our chickens and goats make an appearance in my shop. That's probably why there aren't any frogs there - chickens love a frog if they can get it.

Then there are the chipmunks. They mock both me and the cat. But sometimes the cat gets the last laugh.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Be glad you didn't squeeze the handle.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I've heard of shop dogs, but not shop frogs!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I was half afraid it was a Black Widow egg. That's what I check MY stuff for. ANY little pocket, especially when I go to reach into something…and brush that violin-string tough, random-looking web. I try to encourage the long-bodied cellar spiders (most people wrongly call them "daddy long legs") in my "shop" (garage, with no car parking, and no room to swing an 8-foot board), since they displace the Black Widows by eating all the goodies first. They are also more poisonous, but their fangs can't penetrate human skin, as they are too short. So, I just push 'em aside when I'm reaching into stuff.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Atom, that's the first spider conservation plan I've ever heard! Stretch, I'm not big on snakes, but I haven't seen one in the shop (yet). The chipmunks crack me up. I love watching them haul a$$. Like a rock skipping across water. They always seem to stop and stare at you


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I hate me some chipmuks. They tunneled under our paver walkway and are causing heaves. The dive down my gutter drains,which connect to my footing drains, clogging them up. Chipmunks gonna die round my crib.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Big laugh here, and they are not even vintage…
We keep buing tools he live in one…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^lol, Mads. I guess there are no hollows in a vintage handscrew


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

That has got to be the most beautiful cabinet I have ever seen.
Old feel.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Ain't it, Fishinbo? It's almost painful for me to look at; especially since I'm currently building a cabinet
Can you can imagine it filled with your most prized vintage tools?
It's a painful image.


----------

